# Foam work



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

Im new to the forum so I want to post some examples of some of the things Ive created.









The tombstones and colums are all made out of foam I bought from Home depot. I have the tombstones and lights sincronized to music using a 32 channel Lightorama. The theme of our graveyard is the a brewers cemetary. I hand out beer to the adults who bring the kids by. We have 6 beers on tap and serve about 20 gallons a year. 200-300 kids came this year.


















The tombstones are 3 pieces thick. The middle piece is just a frame to enclose 18 feet of rope lighting to make them light from the inside.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice work.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow! So detailed! Nice Job!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

very nice...


----------



## Indyandy (Sep 7, 2005)

Where are you at? More importantly, when do you tap the beer? 
Nice work too.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

What kid wouldn't come for beer on tap!


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

Im in RSM CA. THe beer is always on tap. I do competative brewing so I always have at least 6 beers on tap.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sunkenbier said:


> Im in RSM CA. THe beer is always on tap. I do competative brewing so I always have at least 6 beers on tap.


I've found my new best friend!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That lighted tombstone is beautiful (so is your house).


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Everything is awesome! I can't believe those columns are made of foam, so much detail. Great work.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Rsm??


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice work, I particularly like the Senia tombstone.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

I am currently working on redoing my wood columns and facing them with foam to add stone detail. It has been really fun working with so far.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

just a question....how much is foam these days? (not the spray kind)


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I've found my new best friend!


stand in line-----very nice do all the stones light up


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Very nice work! Welcome to the site!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Now thats 'Drinkability!'


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

Rancho Santa Margarita. Its to long to type normally here so people call it RSM. I guess were lazy.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

how is the free beer received? I mean does everybody pretty much appreciate it or are there uptight snobs who would think it is inappropriate. 

hey as a completely unrelated topic do you have any experience with williams brewing kits for beginners?


----------



## Sunkenbier (Jan 5, 2009)

The beer is as well recieved as the decorations. The first year I did it about 1/3 of the adults had a beer. This year it was about 80 to 90%. Some people even went home and told their spouses who were handing out candy so I got a second visitor later. The kids stopped coming at around 8:30 but I had adults until 11 pm. Its actually a nice way to meet people in your neighborhood.


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

yeah sounds really cool.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

its a sweet house, sweet stones, and a SWEET idea! as an ametuer brewer, i had never thought of that one! maybe if i handed out samples of my stuff like that, i'd finally get some ToTs...^^ ahem...handed to their parents, not the kids...


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Wow... awesome tombstones and free beer... I have a new haunt hero...


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

the beer is a great idea, too bad you're so far away! love the lighted tombstone, beautiful detailing!!


----------

